# Searching for a link



## SilentCal (Aug 2, 2004)

Does anyone know the web address for the Lost Trails website?   I had it before but I think its outdated.    Also helpful would be a link to old USGS maps of the Whites.

Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 2, 2004)

The old USGS maps are at http://docs.unh.edu


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 2, 2004)

Here you go my friend. Enjoy finding all of the lost trails!

http://world.std.com/~Whites/index.html

May we accompany you on most of them!
_________________
Good luck to you!!


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks a bunch!   Actually I'm looking to see if there ever was a trail that headed from the Marshfield Station to the summit of Eisenhower, or at least joined up with the Edmands path at one poin or another.   I think it would make a great loop to do the Ammomusoc Ravine trail to Monroe, cross to Eisenhower and then bushwack back to the car.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 3, 2004)

Check out the "Northern Peaks" on the old lost trail links. You may find something similar if it's not the exact trail you're looking for. Enjoy!


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (Aug 3, 2004)

I didn't see anything like that here,
http://docs.unh.edu/nhtopos/nhtopos.htm
but a few other interesting things.


----------

